# Source for gears from a Hahn_Eclipse Statesman rototiller?



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, this is an oldie - 1982 HE Statesman (sold thru Southern States) Series 8665, model EPI-120 Direct Drive. 
Any idea of places where I could find these parts? I'm hitting older repair shops in the area - the kinds of places with a field of old equipment next to it.
The engine runs like a champ. When I see prices for a comprable tiller, I'm tempted to approach a local tooling company.
Anyone know of any sources for parts?

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yikes! I guess this is going to be even harder than I thought!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just an update and further request. The gears are fine, what went bad were the spindle bearings for the wheel shafts. Apparently the one wore out and the spindles jammed in the gearing.
So...any lead on bearings? I've looked online, but am wondering - just how specific are bearings to these applications? Are the chances of finding bearings that fit, short of finding NOS, zero to none?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I think if you measure the inside/outside diameter and thickness,you should be able to find an acceptable replacement.You could also take the original bearing as a sample to a supplier and have them match it up.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?op=search&N=13843&in_dim_search=1

This would be one source.Hope this helps.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Most auto part stores... have a book or online stuff and can get just about any size bearing...without seals, seals on one side and seals on both sides...

good luck... this machine most likely use standard bearing and high speed ones are not needed.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the encouraging words, gents. I'm concerned with the amount of tolerance in finding bearings that fit "off the shelf". On the plus side, I'm certain that they will be english, not metric.
Thanks for the lead.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, gents. I'm concerned with the amount of tolerance in finding bearings that fit "off the shelf". On the plus side, I'm certain that they will be english, not metric.
> Thanks for the lead.


that is not so... my local auto parts store can get all the metric bearing you need...they also have cheap as well as top end ones.

try Advanced Auto Parts. Autozone.. try to arrive at a time when they are slow so they have the time to work with you.


----------

